# Kindle Fire as a general use tablet?



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi

The reason I got into Kindle was because I wanted a reader that I could also use as a general tablet. I don't want an iPad as it's too large (and I don't want to commit myself to Apple). The Kindle 3G looked like a good idea because it was said to have apps so that I could get a note pad app to write blogs and story ideas. I also wanted web functionality.

Is the Kindle Fire more suited to this? The Kindle 3G is just the right size so is the Kindle Fire the same size? I've struggled to find decent apps for the Kindel 3G as they only seem to be available in the US. Are the Fire apps available worldwide? Also what is the battery life like of the Fire?

Is there anybody else out there who uses the Fire as a general use tablet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the inability to pair a keyboard with the Fire, as I do with my iPad, would keep me from using it for general use.  The virtual keyboard on the Fire isn't quite good enough for me.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The eInk Kindles (Basic, Touch and Keyboard) are none of them particularly suited to web applications nor to creative activities.  The "apps" that there are are limited -- mostly word games and such, certainly nothing requiring a lot of 'video' type movement on the screen.  

The keyboards available are utilitarian at best.  The Keyboard model with the physical keyboard works, but it wouldn't be easy to 'type' anything very long on it; the Touch model would probably be easier but the keyboard uses part of the screen real estate.  The basic model would be really slow.

The Fire has the touch screen, the keyboard available is decent but, though it's built on an Android foundation, there are no alternate keyboards available.  Nor is there the ability to use an external keyboard at all.

You can check on the availability of Apps by looking in Amazon's Android Appstore.  Most of what's there is available for the Fire, though not all.  Apps from other vendors can also be sideloaded without doing anything unauthorized to the device -- you just change the setting to allow apps from 'unknown sources' to be loaded. Amazon doesn't, of course, guarantee that such apps will work properly, but our members have found many that do.

The Fire is nearly the same size as the Kindle Keyboard, just a bit thicker.  Note that it is WiFi only. . .no 3G.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bottom line for me is that a Tablet is a solution to a problem that I do not have... 

Honestly  I have no use to replace any of my netbooks, laptops, or desktops with any tablet especially for one that is big and will not fit in my pocket ...the fire fits in my front pocket of my jeans even with the cover on it so it is portable ...and when tethered to my Cell phone when I am away from the house I can connect to the internet to check stock prices, read the news (my biggest use) or use it as a reader...

Bob G
BTW... I have absolutely no games nor music on my fire...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack Barrow said:


> I don't want an iPad as it's too large (and I don't want to commit myself to Apple).


I will note that I don't consider myself committed to Apple. I still use a Windows computer and rarely use iTunes. Haven't used it in months. But the iPad is big...which was a point in its favor, for me, but then I carry a purse.

Betsy


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

The Fire is good as a general use tablet. I am a sports writer who runs a website (with at least one post every day of 500+ words) as well as write an annual book. While I would never undertake writing the book on the Fire, or maybe not even an entire article on it (haven't tried to, though I imagine if I needed to it wouldn't be difficult assuming I had all of the data I needed on hand), I do find it easy to type replies on my website with it that sometimes get 2-3 paragraphs for the response. So, as far as note taking goes, the Fire should work just fine. Another option for notes/ideas would be to add on a mic to your kindle fire and using an app such as tape-a-talk (would need to sideload this app as it is not available through the Amazon app market) to voice record your notes or ideas.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my fire. I have no problems using the keyboard. I hold it in both hands and use my thumbs. I can type in either landscape or portrait mode. I have used it a lot for emails and note taking. I never use my laptop for emailing since I got my fire. I have LOTS of games and some music on my fire. I don't connect it to my cell phone. I use public wifi. I also have a k keyboard. I love it... I have the 3g and it seems like I hardly use it. I usually purchase all my books via the amazon website. It is just easier for me.... I keep about 400 books on my kindle so I never have to worry about not having something to read. I have a note app on it as well as on my fire. I have typed on there in the same way I do with the fire. If you do it long enough you get used to typing with your thumbs. I am a 3 finger typer on a normal keyboard so it was easy for me to get used to typing with my thumbs. The only difference  of the kk and the fire in size is the fire is slightly wider and thicker than the kk.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

dougdirt said:


> Another option for notes/ideas would be to add on a mic to your kindle fire and using an app such as tape-a-talk (would need to sideload this app as it is not available through the Amazon app market) to voice record your notes or ideas.


I don't believe it is possible to add a microphone. Do you think there is a way to do that?


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I don't believe it is possible to add a microphone. Do you think there is a way to do that?


I know there is a way to do it. What you need is a set of headphones that also has a mic on them. It doesn't work with all apps, such a skype, that look for the onboard mic, but it does work with other apps. It really depends on the app itself. You can see what kind of "jack" you need to make it work at this link: http://www.northstarnerd.org/econtent/2011/11/kindle-fire-microphone.html


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep in mind that the Fire is a US only device, at least for now.  You'd probably not be buying apps from Amazon (not sure if apps are available outside the US for Android phones & tablets).


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I use it as a general use tablet and I am rather over joyed at its ability to do the job well.  However, I typically turn to my Dell Inspiron laptop for instances when I will be typing a lot such as this message.


----------



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Meemo said:


> Keep in mind that the Fire is a US only device, at least for now. You'd probably not be buying apps from Amazon (not sure if apps are available outside the US for Android phones & tablets).


Thanks for that detail. I was getting all enthusiastic until you revealed that it's US only. I wasn't aware of that.

Now I'm wondering if I should just buy another 7 inch tablet. Blackberry do one for about 250 pounds and I can imagine that the Fire would be about that price if it arrives in the UK. Alternatively I just had a look on Google and there are unofficial Android tablets for less than 100 pounds. I tried a tablet from IT Works but took it back because it couldn't access the Android Market but according to some of the posts I've just seen that may be changing.

I probably need to source something before the summer so I'll be looking for a note taking app for my 3G Kindle or I'll get whatever is available by then either a Fire, Blackberry, generic cheapie or whatever else.

What I don't understand is why they only release these products and apps in the US. I can understand a staged release but the Fire's been out for a while now and why can't we have the apps?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I think the Fire is a good device for consuming media. It is a good device, and has some nice features. The range of apps available is also good. It is somewhat limited in functionality, such as not being able to add 3rd party keyboards.

That being said, when my wife was looking for a tablet, I ended up getting an Acer Iconia A100. It is a 7" Android tablet running Honeycomb 3.2, has a microphone, bluetooth (so external keyboards and such can be attached), and microSD slot. Since it is a complete tablet, adding things like different keyboards, and apps not available to the Fire made is our choice over the Fire. Plus, it can be found for around $249 (Best Buy had them for $189 on Black Friday), so for $50 more than the Fire, it was well worth it. Lenovo just came out with a 7" tablet around the same price range as the Acer. One thing the Fire did was start making other tablets drop down in price and become more affordable.

If all my wife did was read books and magazines, watch videos, and such, then the Fire would probably have been a good choice. Since she does a lot of interacting with people through forums (especially Ravelry), blogs, and email, the A100 was a better choice. YMMV.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

jbcohen said:


> I use it as a general use tablet and I am rather over joyed at its ability to do the job well. However, I typically turn to my Dell Inspiron laptop for instances when I will be typing a lot such as this message.


If the above message is too much typing to do on the Fire, can I ask what exactly you DO on it? Most of my text messages are that long! 

To the OP, I totally can, and have written extrememely long documents on my iPad. I actually type faster on the Hy ass keyboard than I do on my regular one, and it treats my wrists kindly. I own a BT keyboard for it, but only my daughter has used it. I think I would greatly struggle with a smaller keyboard to keep that speed upi though.

As for the playbook, be sure to do a lot of reading on that purchase before making it. The recent update added features like mail to it, so that is a plus. But really as it sits, it is expected you will have a blackberry phone to pair it with.

If you can wait a couple of months then you will have more choices. Of course you could end up waiting forever for the next best thing - but honestly unless you need it TODAY, I don't see the harm in waiting. You can take the time to flesh out your requirements and see how they all suit you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack Barrow said:


> What I don't understand is why they only release these products and apps in the US. I can understand a staged release but the Fire's been out for a while now and why can't we have the apps?


Not so long, really -- it's only been about 2 months. There are strong rumors that it will be released in the UK, via amazon.uk, "in the spring" . . . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack Barrow said:


> Thanks for that detail. I was getting all enthusiastic until you revealed that it's US only. I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> What I don't understand is why they only release these products and apps in the US. I can understand a staged release but the Fire's been out for a while now and why can't we have the apps?


Honestly I didn't know about the apps (that's why I said "probably") - but I just checked and indeed, "Amazon Appstore for Android is currently only available to customers in the United States."

The reason it takes a while is the digital rights issues - in Amazon's eyes the Fire is for consuming Amazon content - books, movies, apps, music, etc. And I suspect it's the movies that are the big issue. And obviously the apps as well. It took over a year to get the ducks in a row to make the Kindle available for outside the US, and it still isn't available in all countries. The Fire's only been out for a couple of months. Hopefully it won't take over a year to make it available outside the US, but I have no doubt Amazon's working the issue - I'm sure they'd love to sell them in as many countries as possible.

The Blackberry Playbook is very similar in form to the Fire - the Fire has the same footprint as the K3, but it's thicker and heavier - not sure I'd go Blackberry these days, though.

While Barnes & Noble's Nook Color/Nook Tablet aren't officially available outside the US either, it could be an excellent choice for you as an inexpensive 7" tablet if you root it, either yourself or (better yet) by using an SD card that's been programmed to run it as a tablet - you can do it yourself or buy one already formatted. I have a Nook Color as well as my Fire - I actually prefer the Fire, but the Nook Color when running the N2A (Nook to Android) card is a close second. I don't much care for the Nook Color as it comes, or the physical form factor of the Nook Color (it's bigger because of the frame around it and it has that silly open corner). But you can expand the memory with the SD card up to 32G, which is a plus - my card's only 8G. Because I have the Fire and prefer it I haven't really explored all the features of the Nook Color, but you can get a refurbished one for $150, or you might be able to get a better deal on a used one on eBay. Or if you have someone in the US who could hook you up that would be even easier.


----------



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks again. It took me a while to figure out the OP is original poster or at least I assume it is. I didn't know that the Blackberry is called the Playbook, I've only seen it in a shop and didn't really take much notice of it because I was more interested in the Kindle 3G at the time. 

Really my requirements are all about portability and battery life so all the issues like keyboard and microphone connectivity become non issues for me. If I can't get it in a pocket or in my backpack I don't want to know. I may not even be carrying a charger as I'll have my car within a few days walk (or right there if I'm on a camp site) and will have the car charger for that. In everyday, non camping/hiking use I'd just be able to slip it in my pocket in case I end up somewhere that I get a chance to read for a moment or need to take a note.

So long as it comes out some time in the next five or six months the Fire sounds like it would be the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the battery life on any tablet is going to be 7 or 8 hours.  If you are just going to be using it in the morning or evening, you may be able to eke out a "few days" use if the car is parked off site.

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's probably just me, but i've never been able to see how people use tablet computers as proper, productive devices. There are purpose built tools for the job! But thats more than likely just me being old


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on what you want to produce.  

The iPad, paired with my bluetooth KB while I'm home, is great for me for most things I want to do--email, internet work, displaying quilt photos to prospective clients, some graphics work.  If I'm out and about and want to send a quick email, the iPad is quicker and easier to pull out and use when I'm standing in a Starbucks, for example, than a laptop.

However, if I'm going to do spreadsheet or database work, I switch to my desktop system.  The iPad apps (Pages, Numbers) just don't quite cut it (though I'm sure I could get more heavy duty apps).  I do browse my spreadsheets and databases on the iPad, reference them, but actual data entry is done on the desktop.

It will likely never be my only computer, but for about 80% of every day stuff, yeah, it works.

Betsy


----------



## marzbe (Dec 16, 2011)

I use mine as a general tablet.  I'm on it now as I type.  Granted, I haven't a desktop in 10 years.  The only time I pull out my laptop is to upload files to the cloud so I can sync up.

The trick I've found to make typing and browsing is an I-pad stylus.  That way I type with that and one hand, and use my other hand to stabalize the Fire.  It is a matter of personal habits of course.


----------



## Jack Barrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that the battery life on any tablet is going to be 7 or 8 hours. If you are just going to be using it in the morning or evening, you may be able to eke out a "few days" use if the car is parked off site.
> 
> Betsy


The most I'd expect to be using it would be an hour a day as most of the time I'd be walking and generally getting out of breath. The point is that if I had a sudden inspiration I could make notes as detailed as I wanted there and then. If I found myself doing more than that then the creativity demon has truly struck and I'd need to be heading back to the car at the very least. The point being if I wait three days the idea has gone. I find that note books just don't allow me to write quickly enough.



Cyanide5000 said:


> It's probably just me, but i've never been able to see how people use tablet computers as proper, productive devices. There are purpose built tools for the job! But thats more than likely just me being old


I don't know about that, I'm 49. How old is old?


----------

